# Jalapeno Popper Fatty



## benltey (Jun 17, 2014)

I've done a few fatty's over the past few months but recently tried this one. By far the best I've made so far. Maple Jimmy Dean Sausage with half a jalapeno diced (w/ some seeds), some diced onion and chedder folded into 3/4 package of cream cheese for the filling. My wife who doesn't really appreciate the faty even loved this one. If you haven't tried it, do so. You won't be sorry. I'll post a Q-View pic a little later, work computer won't let me upload photos.


----------



## bobank03 (Jun 17, 2014)

looking forward to the q-view. Love to try new fatties.


----------



## benltey (Jun 17, 2014)

20140526_173857.jpg



__ benltey
__ Jun 17, 2014


















20140526_214615.jpg



__ benltey
__ Jun 17, 2014


----------



## bobank03 (Jun 17, 2014)

Yep, those will get the job done! Nice looking fatties!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 17, 2014)

Great idea, sounds like my kind of fatty. I would want about 6 sliced Jalapenos sauteed in butter, but the Mrs' could not handle the heat. Guess I would have to make two...JJ


----------

